# Winnfield, LA - F - Heidi - 7.5 y.o AKC reg GSD



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

I got the following dog emailed to me tonight. Our rescue can't help her. She's in a tiny town between Shreveport and Alexandria, Louisiana (North-Central). She's on a euthanasia list, but they didn't tell me how long she's got.

I haven't met the dog and am not involved in her rescue -- just trying to get the word out. I don't know her story, or know what they mean by "shelter issues."

If anyone can help her, PLEASE CONTACT THE SHELTER DIRECTLY.

-------------------------------forwarded info 

FROM: HEART OF LOUISIANA HUMAN SOCIETY - TEL. 318-413-9077 - EMAIL [email protected]

NOTE- Heidi is having 'shelter issues', that is reason for euthanasia. They are trying very hard to save her. She is FULLY vetted and her adoption fee is sponsored. TRANSPORTATION AVAILABLE. 

https://www.petfinder.com/petdetail/33773753












Per the shelter:

"Heidi is a AKC German Shepherd that is 7 1/2 years old and was born 03/28/08. She weights about 75 pounds. In Heidi's lifetime she has been with the same owner her whole life and has had 5 litters of puppies. No more puppies for this sweet girl. She was raised with kids and other dogs. She is UTD on vaccinations, rabies, spayed , dewormed, bordetella , microchipped, heartworm negative and on heartworm/flea preventative. Adoption fee is $150.00. Please call 318-413-9077 for more info. Go to our website www.hlhumane.org and download a application and email it to [email protected]."


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

bump


----------

